# installing sub and amp jensen vm9312 please help ASAP!



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

i have a vm9312 i think. it only has one RCA output a blue one that says subwoofer. how the hell do i connect my amp to it if my amp has left and right inputs? and doesn anyone know where the REM goes in this unit? help ASAP!


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

get a "Y" adaptor, subwoofers are non directional, so left and right does not matter, you want them on the same channel (ie. sum the left and right)
second option would be to throw that piece of crap off a cliff and save yourself a broken windshield, from punching it.


----------



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

could i just splice one? i have some extra rca cables with red and white ends. cant i cut it in half, then get a single end and just join the cables together? or are the "y"s they sell diferent?


----------



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: installing sub and amp jensen vm9312 please help ASAP! (JB FTw)*

guys i need some help here.
came up with a few problems and im broke to go pay someone. heres some problems
A) how do i wire the REM cable from my headunit to the amp? i see that they connected it to the monsoon amp i believe? it is connected to something. do i just splice into it?
B) the power on the stereo wont come off. the yellow cable popped out, and i tried popping it back in, HOWEVER i see the 10A fuse is blown. can i use the 15 fuse i have?
C) i tried seeing if the amp would atleast turn on. i hooked up the ground, and the battery and i just saw a shock. i tried again and it wont turn on. checked the fuses inthe amp, AND in the casing for the amp wire. and they are fine?
help me out guys please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: installing sub and amp jensen vm9312 please help ASAP! (JB FTw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB FTw* »_guys i need some help here.
came up with a few problems and im broke to go pay someone. heres some problems
A) how do i wire the REM cable from my headunit to the amp? i see that they connected it to the monsoon amp i believe? it is connected to something. do i just splice into it?
B) the power on the stereo wont come off. the yellow cable popped out, and i tried popping it back in, HOWEVER i see the 10A fuse is blown. can i use the 15 fuse i have?
C) i tried seeing if the amp would atleast turn on. i hooked up the ground, and the battery and i just saw a shock. i tried again and it wont turn on. checked the fuses inthe amp, AND in the casing for the amp wire. and they are fine?
help me out guys please.

A.) I would recommend running the remote(REM) wire to the head unit and hooking it up to the blue/white(system remote) wire.
B.) You would be ok with the 15 amp fuse but dont go any higher
C.) The amp wont turn on until the remote wire is hooked up, that wire is there to tell the amp to turn on when the radio is turned on.


----------



## JB FTw (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: installing sub and amp jensen vm9312 please help ASAP! ([email protected])*

ok thanx. connected all of it. i trird connecting just 1 rca. instead of buying the Y. the sound is very faint on the sub. so i assume it needs BOTH? so is the y needed? i hooked up 1 rca to one red input int the amp...


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: installing sub and amp jensen vm9312 please help ASAP! ([email protected])*

dont be turd and use a fuse that is 50% higher than the recommended one. go to wal-mart, or the same flea market you got the head unit and get the proper fuse.
what vehicle is this? a GM? because VW monsoon does not have a amp turn on wire.

And yes, you do need a "y" adaptor, i wasnt just telling you to get one for ****s and giggles, as you have found out./
And yes, you could make your own, but considering that you could not figure out the simple things, i would not recommend that you make your own, as it will just lead to more silly questions as to why the system doesnt sound right.


----------



## Hard_Timez (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: installing sub and amp jensen vm9312 please help ASAP! (vdubnick)*

lol. tough love but the man does speak the truth.


----------

